# Could use some advice



## Discordya (Jan 31, 2011)

I am really frustrated and scared today.

Earlier when it was cage cleaning time, I had one heck of a horrific time grabbing him. I don't know what the issue was. The times before have been easy and I never had to remove any of his cage items prior to when taking the cage apart to clean it. I never had him act so determined to not let me catch him before.

He almost got out, too, but luckily I had a hold of his tail in the nick of time. I don't know how that happened. But when I went to get him out of his holding spot to put him back in his cage, he was even more almost lost. He jumped right out and onto my shirt and I was lucky I was able to grab hold of him and place him in his cage as quick as I did. I don't know how, because if it wasn't for that quickness he would probably be lost somewhere.

What can I do? This can't happen. There are 3 cats in my house and a dog. If he got loose, that would probably be his end! I do not want that. How can I better get a hold of him without fear and attempts of him getting loose?

And a 2nd question, is this why tanks and tubs are better used for cages, or can they climb out of those too?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have a box that he can hide in? One of my boys is rather scared of being out his cage but loves to play in cardboard boxes. When cleaning I wait until he heads into one of his boxes that are already in his cage and put him into a carrier with it then close the lid. When cleaning is done I then just open it and put him back in his cage with his box. It means that he doesn't have a chance of escaping anywhere and there is no chance of the cat grabbing him. For larger groups I do the same - catch them in a toy (box or tube inside their cage) then into a big cardboard box to play in and again haven't had any issues when it comes to taking them out the cage. Hope that helps


----------



## Discordya (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I did catch him one time in the toilet paper tube, but this time he outsmarted me and didn't stay in it when I touched it to pick it up. But maybe I can try somethin else with a smaller hole and only one entry way. It might could work!

If anyone else has other/more suggestions though I'd love that.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Put him an egg box in with a hole cut in the end they love egg boxes, he seems very timid I think you said he was a rescue mouse he may of had some experiences which make him skitty.Just put your hand in reguarly let him come to your hand dont grab him or hell avoid you and hold him in the palm of your hand holding him gently at the base of the tail if you think he would escape mice dont like heights so normally wont jump out of your hand .


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

As zany and geordie have suggested, give him a small sleeping box or an egg box and use that to transport him from one cage to another holding tub if you need access to his cage for cleaning. It`s better to do that than to try and catch him. Mice that are startled or don`t like being held will just give you the run around and stress themselves out in the process, so moving him gently, but quickly from one cage to another is better for him. have your spare cage/tub right under his own cage so that all you have to do is wait until he`s inside the box, remove the cage lid or open the door and lift the box up and out and place it gently into the other box. Simple!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes that works every time for me Racingmouse if i have young mice and they are slippery and fast lol I make them go into a toilet roll, and move them in the toilet roll then back to there clean tank its simples as the meerkats say


----------



## Discordya (Jan 31, 2011)

I had issues with the toilet roll, if I put my hand near it he would slip out the other side. Maybe I can cover one side with something?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Discordya said:


> I had issues with the toilet roll, if I put my hand near it he would slip out the other side. Maybe I can cover one side with something?


Try a small box. Cut a small opening in one side so that he can run in and hide, but not sneak out the back  If that doesn't work try forcing a toilet roll tube into the opening of the box, works with mine - they have a longer distance to run and are less likely to see the hand covering the opening and moving them around


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I;ve adopted the practice of having spare tanks of every type I use that I can set up and transfer the mousie(s) right from the old into the new, along with whatever furnishings aren't too dirty for re-use. Toobs are great for transfer too; I let the mousie run into it and then up and away into the new home.

Meeces get nervous and jumpy if there's noise or commotion around them, so that might be a factor to consider.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use a spare tank while the other is getting cleaned out.My mice transfer on my hand or they climb onto there food dish no problems, the younger mice can be jumpy and if you dont get hold of them properly can escape.I agree with all you guys say.


----------

